# Other Makes : LSV Electric Car BM48 2007 LSV Car Bigman Electric Vehicle Tagged an



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $5,000.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Sunday Aug-23-2009 6:52:40 PDT
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

